# Can you clean sticks from outside and use them in enclosures?



## PhilMcWonder (Feb 12, 2019)

Is it possible to use branches, logs, sticks, and bark from outside?
Obviously not just throwing random things from outside in my enclosures, but I assume they can be cleaned and decontaminated somehow. I have heard that some people do this but I want you guy's opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes, but not just anything you find in the woods. I hear drift wood is good, other woods that have started to decompose should be avoided.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes and no.   Yes you can, but no you cant use _most_ of what you find.

I have found driftwood to be by far the most reliable.   Old rotted out wood has also worked.

Most wood you just find is too fresh, so its holding a lot of internal moisture, this is a beacon for mold...like bad mold, inside an enclosure....add moisture and it can get crazy quickly.   Back when I was still experimenting, I had several ts I had to re house despite being on bone dry sub.

I rinse stuff and let them dry usually (not always)....there's really nothing to decontaminate, and sterilizing it will simply make it more prone to outbreaks.


----------



## Liquifin (Feb 12, 2019)

The only thing that has worked for me is two kinds of wood. Wood vines and tree skeletons. Tree skeletons are basically what's not fully decayed, this will include drift wood, old hardened tree stumps (love those), and "some" tree pieces. Wood vines are what it sounds like, wood that is bendable, so I call it wood vines.


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2019)

I literally just use whatever from outside.. sticks, rocks, leaves, etc.

Maybe it would be different for someone not living rurally. But it works just fine here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 12, 2019)

You can dry green wood by heating it (google it). But be careful of what wood you use. Elm stinks when heated and walnut is toxic to inverts. You're safe with maple or oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 12, 2019)

I have used lots of old mesquite pieces.  @Liquifin’s term of tree skeleton is spot on with them.  They make some beautiful decoration.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 13, 2019)

PhilMcWonder said:


> Is it possible to use branches, logs, sticks, and bark from outside?
> Obviously not just throwing random things from outside in my enclosures, but I assume they can be cleaned and decontaminated somehow. I have heard that some people do this but I want you guy's opinion.


I have used woody vines collected from my yard, but they had been drying out for months before I ever used them.

If you're less patient, you can bake them at a low heat to dry them out.


----------



## FrDoc (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m using driftwood in several enclosures with larger species, and naturally dried twigs from fallen branches in a couple of my mygalomorph enclosures.  I have to date observed very little mold on the twigs, and none on the driftwood.  I shall continue the practice if experience remains constant, and unless some other objective information to the contrary is presented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 13, 2019)

It can be a little tricky in moist terrariums cos many times it rotts! But stones and some woods are ok!
Stones you wonder, isnt thos no no? Yes if you place them in a smart way away from the sides of the tank. You have to realy dedign the tank if you use stones! But stones lets yiu make really intresting looking terrariums! The tank should be low or cintains so much sub that the tarantula cannot climb and fall. I wouldnt place any stones in a tank containing a climbing heavy bodied tarantula.!

But as i use to say: if you jump from a 10 floor building and land on a corkbark floor or a concreat floor, it doesnt matter! You gonna die anyways!

I mostly uses stones for baboon spiders such as Pterinochilus sp


----------



## CamoRhino (Apr 19, 2019)

I sand blast my wood first to reveal if there is any rot underneath. Then i bake it at the lowest temp and slowly ramp up the temp to avoid cracking. I typically stop when i hit 170 and then hold it there for three hours. Of course i let it air dry for a week after boiling before baking .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

